# Dealing with anger on the road



## ElNayshon (Jan 14, 2021)

This morning I woke up so angry for no reason other than being a little cold and flipped out destroyed most of my gear. I dealt with anger on and off for awhile. I used to just smoke alot of weed to deal with it. Now I'm finding myself without for the first time in a long time and start focusing on negativity. Any tips to overcome anger/depression on the road?


----------



## MetalBryan (Jan 14, 2021)

I noticed you are living in Hawaii so if I'm off the mark please forgive I've never been... but I'm assuming it's possible to regularly cut a beautiful wild flower regularly without messing with anyone's gardens. 

I had a boss at a bar a while back who had me keep any leftover flowers from weddings and other events, add a vase or change the water, and put them on the main bar. His theory was that nobody would get rowdy around flowers. 

I suppose you could test it by finding an old bottle or can, cut one flower, add an inch of water, and place it so you see it when you first wake up. 

It's not about the flowers but grounding. Give yourself something to focus on to bring you out of your emotions and into the physical reality. Smelling lavender and oranges is calming. 

If your anger isn't too quick to manifest you can even ask yourself - it's really important to speak self-actualizations out loud - why I getting angry? Why do I want to destroy my gear? for example.


----------



## ElNayshon (Jan 14, 2021)

MetalBryan said:


> I noticed you are living in Hawaii so if I'm off the mark please forgive I've never been... but I'm assuming it's possible to regularly cut a beautiful wild flower regularly without messing with anyone's gardens.



Thank you for the kind advice. Unfortunately I left Hawaii earlier this year after losing both of my jobs to COVID. I should probably update that...


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 15, 2021)

Check out this thread:

Dealing with mental health and anger during 2020 | Squat the Planet - https://squattheplanet.com/threads/dealing-with-mental-health-and-anger-during-2020.41668/

We have been talking about this for a while now over on that discussion


----------



## ElNayshon (Jan 15, 2021)

Coywolf said:


> Check out this thread:
> 
> Dealing with mental health and anger during 2020 | Squat the Planet - https://squattheplanet.com/threads/dealing-with-mental-health-and-anger-during-2020.41668/
> 
> We have been talking about this for a while now over on that discussion


Thanks I missed that


----------



## Dmac (Jan 16, 2021)

Sounds whacky but sometimes a good primal scream, just to let it all out, works wonders. But it’s best to do when you know that you are alone and won’t be overheard.


----------



## ElNayshon (Jan 16, 2021)

Dmac said:


> Sounds whacky but sometimes a good primal scream, just to let it all out, works wonders. But it’s best to do when you know that you are alone and won’t be overheard.


Thanks for the laugh I needed that one. Yeah I think we have all been a time or two. Or three.


----------

